# Mollie Death



## biskit (Nov 17, 2005)

*Unexplained Mollie Death... Please help*

When I came home last night my male Sailfin Mollie was very inactive, he was just hiding in the plants (he is normally very active) I looked for any sign of disease on him but all looked fine. There was nothing visibly wrong with him except for him being inactive. All the other fish were well and active as usual (feasting on a piece of squash, Mollie didn't eat) I did a 25% water change and I was going 2 buy a small quarantine tank and meds today but sadly I found him dead this morning :rip:I could still see nothing wrong with him. Now I'm terribly worried about the other fish:

Water stats: 
Temp: 26 degrees Celsius (78F)
pH: 7.2
Ammonia: 0 ppm
NitrIte: 0 ppm
NitrAte: 15 ppm

It is a 29 gallon (110 liter) tank and has been running for well over a month (cycled), 2 filters (water turnover rate = 8 times per hour) I do a weekly 25% water change. Only chemicals I recently added is Tetra Plantamin (fertilizer for plants)

See my signature for other fish in tank. 

What should I do?? :help: Any help will be greatly appreciated...

**Melissa**


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Don't panic just yet. If all the other fish are okay, then maybe it's just one of those things. Fish do occasionally die of natural causes.


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Sometimes fish just die, I get a few odd deaths here and there for no aparent reason. Maybe it was just his time to go. Just keep an eye on the other fish just to make sure.


----------



## biskit (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanx for the replies. After searching the internet I figured that it was probably just his time to go :sad: But I'll keep an eye on things just in case :wink:


----------

